# Noo Noo - FREE MOUNT - new boat



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Capt. Ken Sabin ( http://www.captkensabin.com/ ) went out yesterday to East Matty by himself to continue breaking in his new Southshore 24VDR. He caught and released a limit of trouth by 9am on dayglow corkies fishing over mud and shell. One fish was 26" and another was 27" and weighed 6 pounds according to the Bogas!! He said they are on fire now!!

Here's a couple of pics of his new ride!! That thing will get you there in a hurry with that Sukuki 250SS.

Also here's the best part. *Every trout caught over 30", while fishing with Captain Ken, he pays for the fish to be a replica or skin mount done by David Turnage of Bass and Bay trout mounts!!*


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

NIIICE RIG!!!


----------



## JohnnySea (Dec 11, 2006)

*heck of a deal*

Thats one heck of a deal. I got a 29'' trout replica from David and it is awesome!! Its basically like getting the trip for free.. about 250- 600 for the trip about the same for the mount...

lemme see if i can find a picture of the mount...its stting right behind me on my desk..


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

nice boat noo noo. see you on the 12th.
michelle


----------



## JohnnySea (Dec 11, 2006)

*LOL*

sorry about that last picture..wrong labels on some of my pictures. Really captures the moment though..thats it. thats what you'll look and feel like when you do capture the elusive 30'' 'er. Cheers.

JC


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Michelle go ahead and post the picture of the trout David did for you ok Yes I hope we get another big trout on the 12th.Thanks for the comment on the boat also .Later Ken


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

here's the one David did for me.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

Meet Lucille...


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

...this time with pics...lol


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*Sweet Boat*

Ken and I fished his boat the first day it went in the water and it's a really nice ride. Too bad we got rained out that night. We were close to sticking a hawg.

Nice sled Ken!

BB


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice ride Noo-Noo. Do I get a free mount too? Thanks for the ride back to my boat a few days ago, would have been a long walk.....


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Sweet rig...i think i saw that boat at Aluma-tech in Sweeny when i was picking my boat up from getting some alumy work done.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice rig!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great looking rig!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Those are beautiful mounts. And heck, the boat is awesome too!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

atcfisherman said:


> Those are beautiful mounts. And heck, the boat is awesome too!


pictures don't do this guy's work justice. the detail, especially around the mouth, is amazing. this guy is an artist. the mounts don't photograph very well.
michelle


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

That is a great looking boat, congrats. I bet you get there quick and dry!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

nice ride noo noo. Hey I want my free mount too ...:brew:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Very nice setup Ken!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Friggin smokin boat, Noo Noo!

She's purdier than I even imagined!

Stoked for you, my brother!!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Jealous*

*I'm Jealous.* 

*GREEN ALL OVER.*

If I only had a boat like that. I could go farther, get there quicker and catch more fish.
There are so many places that I would like to go but can't cause I got such a small & slow running boat.

*But I can launch in a ditch and run in spit...........*


----------

